# Julia Louis-dreyfus Vaping At The Golden Globes



## Derick (13/1/14)

https://vine.co/v/hLKnlUPY0gz

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (13/1/14)

Looks quite cool. I assume that's the Blu cig @Derick...


----------



## Rowan Francis (14/1/14)

《《 is quietly vaping at O R Tambo departures .


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (14/1/14)

Back to Zim, I presume. Glad you got some decent stuff this side. Keep in touch. May your juice last!


----------



## Rowan Francis (14/1/14)

Nope . I am off to an island on the Mozambique coast to fix a clients vsat connection

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (14/1/14)

Sounds like fun...enjoy!


----------



## Derick (14/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> Looks quite cool. I assume that's the Blu cig @Derick...


I've never held a Blu in my hands, but yeah, looks like it - I'm happy when celebrities vape - brings it a bit more main stream

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

